# Pictures of Spain's earhquake yesterday



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Not sure if the news hit NZ , but yesterday an area in Southern Spain was hit by an earthquake, I believe the death toll stands at 10 so far, but 80% of the houses sustained damage.

Spain Earthquake 2011 [PHOTOS]


----------

